# مكائن cnc الحديثة



## Ahmado09 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
اخواني ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في بحثي لو تكرمتم:11:​ 
"تكلم عن مكائن cnc الحديثة" من حيث:​ 
1- طريقة عملها
2- مكوناتها
3- طريقة برمجتها
4- دقتها
5- عيوبها و مميزاتها​ 


كل الشكر​


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مارس 2010)

ما نوع المساعدة؟


----------



## الاسمعمار (26 مارس 2010)

*مساعدة*

موجود ملف اذا اتحب .


----------



## Ahmado09 (26 مارس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ما نوع المساعدة؟


 
عبارة عن بحث
ارجوا انك تقرأ الموضوع


----------



## Ahmado09 (26 مارس 2010)

الاسمعمار قال:


> موجود ملف اذا اتحب .


 

ممكن ترسله لي
اشكرك


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



Ahmado09 قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> اخواني ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في بحثي لو تكرمتم:11:​
> "تكلم عن مكائن cnc الحديثة" من حيث:​
> 1- طريقة عملها
> ...


السلام عليكم يا غالي بالنسبة الى اسئلتك نصفها جوابه بالمنتدى من ناحية البرمجة و البرامج اما بالنسبة الى الماكينات الحديثة سأضع لك رابط شركة صينية محترمة جدا و ماكيناتها دقيقة و بكل الاحجام موجودة و بالموقع شرح مفصل عليها و السوق السورية و المصرية فيها العديد من منتجات هذه الشركة و بالموقع مكتوب اي برامج تتوافق مع هذه الماكينات و لماذا تستخدم هذه الماكينات 
http://www.dhsy.com/
​


----------



## Ahmado09 (26 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> السلام عليكم يا غالي بالنسبة الى اسئلتك نصفها جوابه بالمنتدى من ناحية البرمجة و البرامج اما بالنسبة الى الماكينات الحديثة سأضع لك رابط شركة صينية محترمة جدا و ماكيناتها دقيقة و بكل الاحجام موجودة و بالموقع شرح مفصل عليها و السوق السورية و المصرية فيها العديد من منتجات هذه الشركة و بالموقع مكتوب اي برامج تتوافق مع هذه الماكينات و لماذا تستخدم هذه الماكينات
> 
> http://www.dhsy.com/​


 

شكرا اخي الكريم على ردك
بس الموقع باللغة الصينية او اليابانية على ما اعتقد
يعني حتى مو انجليزي

انا بحثت في هذا القسم وما وجدت المطلوب :87:
اتمنى منكم المساعدة
اي عضو عنده معلومات عن بحثي ارجو انه يشاركني معلوماته


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا غالي هذا الموقع لغته صينية و يوجد به زر مكتوب علييه english اكبسه تتحول الغة الى انكليزي
و عند كبس صورة اي ماكينة تظهر لك مواصفاتها و مع اي البرامج تعمل


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مارس 2010)

ahmado09 قال:


> عبارة عن بحث
> ارجوا انك تقرأ الموضوع


عبارة عن بحث مطلوب منك أنت وليس منا نحن
فما هو نوع المساعدة التي تريدها من أعضاء المنتدى؟


----------



## Ahmado09 (27 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا غالي هذا الموقع لغته صينية و يوجد به زر مكتوب علييه english اكبسه تتحول الغة الى انكليزي
> و عند كبس صورة اي ماكينة تظهر لك مواصفاتها و مع اي البرامج تعمل


 
شكرا لك وعلى رحابة صدرك


----------



## Ahmado09 (27 مارس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> عبارة عن بحث مطلوب منك أنت وليس منا نحن
> فما هو نوع المساعدة التي تريدها من أعضاء المنتدى؟


 

البحث ليس لي انا شخصيا
لا تضيع وقتك ووقت غيرك في ردود تفتقد للمعنى

تحياتي


----------



## علي يوسف الجديد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

,مشكوريين


----------

